# Wich SB-128-PCI should i plug in?

## hds

hi,

i have 2 SB128 laying around here.

#1) has 3 jumpers and the chip is labled "CREATIVE 5507"

#2) has no jumpers and the chip is labled "CREATIVE ES1373-0001-04"

i wonder wich one is better - or are they the same? unfortunately i got no description or whatever. the jumpers on card #1 are labeld "LINE" and SPK". AFAIK LINE is used to choose between 4channel audio or LineOut. just wondering why the other card has no such jumpers.

----------

## forbjok

 *hds wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> i have 2 SB128 laying around here.
> 
> #1) has 3 jumpers and the chip is labled "CREATIVE 5507"
> ...

 

I'm guessing #2 is probably an Ensoniq AudioPCI ("SoundBlaster AudioPCI 128") - because of the "ES" in the label. As far as I know they are (or rather, were) cheaper and use a completely different chipset. They used to be quite common in pre-built PCs.

----------

## hds

 *forbjok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I'm guessing #2 is probably an Ensoniq AudioPCI ("SoundBlaster AudioPCI 128") - because of the "ES" in the label. As far as I know they are (or rather, were) cheaper and use a completely different chipset. They used to be quite common in pre-built PCs.

 

hmm.. both of them have "CREATIVE" on the chip. anyway.. are both supported by kernel drivers (2.6.8.x)? want to save myself some trouble - ya know. fiddleing around with it, after realising after hours the modules dont fit   :Razz: 

----------

## forbjok

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *forbjok wrote:*   
> 
> I'm guessing #2 is probably an Ensoniq AudioPCI ("SoundBlaster AudioPCI 128") - because of the "ES" in the label. As far as I know they are (or rather, were) cheaper and use a completely different chipset. They used to be quite common in pre-built PCs. 
> 
> hmm.. both of them have "CREATIVE" on the chip. anyway.. are both supported by kernel drivers (2.6.8.x)? want to save myself some trouble - ya know. fiddleing around with it, after realising after hours the modules dont fit  

 

I have one lying around somewhere, but I've never tried it on any linux boxes. In fact, I haven't used it in many years, so I'm not sure if it works, but my guess is: Probably. After all it's a Creative card, and they are (or at least were) fairly common.

Googling, I found this:

http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/alsa-howto/x934.htm

Looks like that module would be worth trying.  :Wink: 

Hope this helps.

----------

## hds

well, i looked through the kernel config step by step and yes, there is a driver for 1373.

dunno about the card #1, so i'll leave it in the corner  :Wink: 

----------

## forbjok

 *hds wrote:*   

> well, i looked through the kernel config step by step and yes, there is a driver for 1373.
> 
> dunno about the card #1, so i'll leave it in the corner 

 

It's possible that the same module would work for #1 as well. It does say "SoundBlaster PCI 128" on that site. Maybe the non-AudioPCI SBPCI's are also based on the Ensoniq chipset.

----------

## hds

btw.. has anyone tried to get the via onboardsound and the PCI128 to work? so i could listen music on one card, and have normal work on the other?

----------

## hds

well, today i tried both soundcards, both work   :Razz: 

one is ess1370, the other 1373. however, how do i check this EAX sound? someone a tool or testfile around? all 4 speakers work. in unreal tournament i cant find settings to set EAX, maybe not supported in linux?

----------

## forbjok

 *hds wrote:*   

> well, today i tried both soundcards, both work  
> 
> one is ess1370, the other 1373. however, how do i check this EAX sound? someone a tool or testfile around? all 4 speakers work. in unreal tournament i cant find settings to set EAX, maybe not supported in linux?

 

Glad it worked  :Very Happy: 

I don't know whether EAX is supported under Linux or not - it probably depends on the drivers, but are you sure SB PCI 128 supports EAX at all? I pulled out my old SBPCI 128 box just now, and it doesn't mention anything about EAX. I think that was introduced in the Live! series.

----------

## hds

uhm, maybe it was called different, not EAX. but i recall i had unreal working using windows, and had 4 different soundchannels.

there was a testlevel from creative.. i am just googleing for it, and hopefully find it.

edit:

i researched and it is EAX. some 128ers do this, some not. the one with the jumpers i have (1370 chip) does.

what you mean is perhaps A3D? this is in the sb live only.

ps: just compiled the emu10k1 driver, and could actually modprobe it   :Razz: 

----------

## forbjok

 *hds wrote:*   

> uhm, maybe it was called different, not EAX. but i recall i had unreal working using windows, and had 4 different soundchannels.
> 
> there was a testlevel from creative.. i am just googleing for it, and hopefully find it.
> 
> edit:
> ...

 

No, I meant EAX. Mine probably just doesn't support it then, since it isn't mentioned on the box. The chip on mine says CREATIVE 5507 on it, and there's 4 jack outputs and a gameport on it. I can't see any jumpers on it, but it does have a big black retention mechanism of sorts that holds a chip with "LM1876T" on it. It also has 3 black 4-pin connectors for CDAUDIO IN, "TV TUNER/IDE/SONY CD IN" and TAD I/O.

Sound anything like yours?

I can't find anywhere whether is has a 1370 chip or not, though if it does lspci would surely know. I'd check it out, but I don't have a computer here to test it with. My 486 doesn't have PCI slots  :Laughing: 

----------

## hds

 *forbjok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, I meant EAX. Mine probably just doesn't support it then, since it isn't mentioned on the box. The chip on mine says CREATIVE 5507 on it, and there's 4 jack outputs and a gameport on it.
> 
> 

 

same output, same gameport, but it is called CT4700. also it has jumpers to change from LineOut to EAX. the chip reads CREATIVE 5507, and is detected here as ess1370. hmm.. it works, sure, but maybe i am able to tweak out more features  :Wink: .

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  I can't see any jumpers on it, but it does have a big black retention mechanism of sorts that holds a chip with "LM1876T" on it. It also has 3 black 4-pin connectors for CDAUDIO IN, "TV TUNER/IDE/SONY CD IN" and TAD I/O.
> 
> Sound anything like yours?
> ...

 

not the chip. yes, i have those 3 input connectors too.

well, i read there are plenty plenty versions out of the SB128. i bet its hard to find two of one kind   :Laughing: 

----------

## forbjok

 *hds wrote:*   

>  *forbjok wrote:*   
> 
> No, I meant EAX. Mine probably just doesn't support it then, since it isn't mentioned on the box. The chip on mine says CREATIVE 5507 on it, and there's 4 jack outputs and a gameport on it.
> 
>  
> ...

 

I just remembered my old P166 in the attic. I _think_ it has a few PCI slots  :Very Happy: 

I'll see if I can get around to check it out tomorrow.

----------

## hds

yeah, well - i am fedup with this for today either. depending wich drivers (modules) i load, i alwas get different kind of mixers here   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

currently alsa is not working at all, though oss does. really strange. i dont think it will pay out all the headache - but its fun experimenting with it.

anyway, sofar no mixer had something like EAX or 4channel or whatever. and i dont know how to use this emuk10 module. its loaded, but what does it actually do?   :Embarassed: 

btw, i just read the following:

http://icculus.org/lgfaq/#noeax

EAX is not supported by linux. ah well  :Wink: 

so i could stick with my via onboardsound. or would i get this wavetable thing to work at last?

----------

## forbjok

 *hds wrote:*   

> yeah, well - i am fedup with this for today either. depending wich drivers (modules) i load, i alwas get different kind of mixers here   
> 
> currently alsa is not working at all, though oss does. really strange. i dont think it will pay out all the headache - but its fun experimenting with it.
> 
> anyway, sofar no mixer had something like EAX or 4channel or whatever. and i dont know how to use this emuk10 module. its loaded, but what does it actually do?  
> ...

 

The emu10k1 module is the driver that is used for SB Live! and Audigy series soundcards. If your SBPCI 128 uses an Ensoniq module, I doubt it makes any difference loading emu10k1, though I personally wouldn't load modules that aren't being used.

Yes, the alsa mixers will change depending on what modules you load. That's because it varies from card to card (or chipset to chipset) how many and which channels/inputs/outputs are supported.

EAX doesn't have anything to do with 4-channel as far as I know, I think that's just surround, and it should be possible in linux (surround, that is). EAX is just a hardware feature that is supposed to make games more realistic by adding effects such as echo, for instance, when in a cave.

----------

## firephoto

The jumpers on your ES1370 are for line level out or speaker level out. Same card that i have, it has a small amp on the board to drive small speakers if you want it too. It also has 2 dsp channels if you can get them working which will allow you to have 2 different audio souces playing without any mixer needed. Also with the 1370 you can just build the driver into the kernel and it will work, no module vodoo needed.

----------

## hds

yes, i think the 1370 chip (CT4700 card) is the most interessting to play with. you even are able to use the lineIN as lineOUT, so you are able to connect 6 speakers (doesnt make sense, though  :Wink:  )

from kernel doc:

```

By setting lineout to 1 on the driver command line

(eg. insmod es1370 lineout=1) it is even possible on some

cards to convert the LINEIN jack into a second LINEOUT jack, thus

making it possible to output four independent audio channels!

```

well, i didnt understand that with 4, did they mean 6?

however - what i want to achive now: i have a second monitor to the right of me, destinated to watch TV using mplayer. the video comes from an external sat receiver via lan - so no worries bout that - it already works.

question:

can i have the audio by mplayer on different speakers? i would put 2 speakers to the right monitor, and 2 speakers in front of me for kde apps, music, etc..

or could i additionally to the sb128 enable my via onboardsound? but if so, how do i tell the application wich soundcard to use   :Shocked: 

btw firephoto: not only that you have a dv cam, you also have the same soundcard i have <g>. i am impressed   :Laughing: 

firephoto, could you send me the correct settings for /etc/modules.d/alsa?

i am able to setup servers, routers, etc.. but infact of multimedia this is pretty new to me.  :Embarassed: 

----------

## firephoto

I'm not using modules with the sound card, I just have the drivers built in and they work so I guess there is some voodo that can be done with this card for the other things. I hope you figure something out, it would be interesting to use it with the tv out in this way.

----------

## hds

well, i gave up. i didnt get both soundcards to work (the onboard AND the sb128). then i tried the sb128 only, and tried to use mplayer with lineout - but i didnt get this to work either.

then EAX isnt supported in linux, and i have no idea how to get the wavetable and midi going.

i googled around and found similar topics, but all of them without solution. additionally they were talking kernel 2.2.x, ah well  :Wink: 

seriously - i got fedup and through the card out <g>. IMHO there is absolutly no benefit against the via onboard sound. OK, you could use 4 speakers, but all of them will play the same audiosource. so you have 2xstereo. not really usefull.

well, it is raining over here, though - i spent about 2 days with this crap <g> and really have to do something different before i get nuts   :Laughing: 

btw: the worst thing about this is, as soon as you find someone haveing an SB128 also, it turns out he has a different chipset. there really have to be multiple versions around. no wonder this card isnt developed anymore.

hmm.. i still have a genuine SB16 ISA and a PAS16, maybe i should give them a shot?   :Mr. Green: 

i recall i have an old mitsumi singlespeed cdrom in the cellar, so this would fit on the SB16, lol

----------

## forbjok

 *hds wrote:*   

> well, i gave up. i didnt get both soundcards to work (the onboard AND the sb128). then i tried the sb128 only, and tried to use mplayer with lineout - but i didnt get this to work either.
> 
> then EAX isnt supported in linux, and i have no idea how to get the wavetable and midi going.
> 
> i googled around and found similar topics, but all of them without solution. additionally they were talking kernel 2.2.x, ah well 
> ...

 

I checked out my SBPCI 128 today, and lspci says it's a "Ensoniq ES1370 [AudioPCI]".

Just thought I'd post it.  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

 *forbjok wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I checked out my SBPCI 128 today, and lspci says it's a "Ensoniq ES1370 [AudioPCI]".
> 
> Just thought I'd post it. 

 

yeah, so maybe you have better luck getting 2 separate audiostreams to work. the ball is in your court  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

some info about 4speaker mode (w98):

Overview

 This package is meant for Sound Blaster® Vibra128, Sound Blaster 16 PCI, Sound Blaster PCI 128, Sound Blaster 4.1 Digital, and Sound Blaster Ensoniq AudioPCI users running Windows 98SE, Windows ME, Windows 2000 and Windows XP, who experienced distortion problem when playing a wave or MP3 file in 4 speaker mode. For PRODIKEYS? users who are running on Windows 98SE, this Web Update will enable them to record and playback under IMPRESS mode within the PRODIKEYS application. The package will contain the following: 

Sound Blaster PCI (WDM) Drivers V 5.12.01.5017 

Requirements 

 An existing Sound Blaster Vibra128, Sound Blaster 16 PCI, Sound Blaster PCI 128, Sound Blaster Ensoniq AudioPCI, or Sound Blaster PCI4.1 Digital software package must be installed before installing this update. 

Notes 

Creative Configurator works with VXD drivers only. The Creative Configurator program link in the Start Menu will be removed after users install the Web Update. 

For users who are running Windows 98SE, this Web Update will upgrade VXD drivers to WDM drivers. 

This release works with the CT4816, CT4751, CT5808, CT4740 and the CT4815. 

This package is not applicable to model CT4730 2-channel audio card. Installation WILL NOT proceed.

----------

## Gentree

Well I'll throw this in...

I have a SBPCI 128 that turns out to be an Ensonic 1371.

Sadly I now have a PCI only mobo so I cant use my other two "real" soundblasters.

So my basic gripe is I have NO TONE controls for this with alsa and alsa-oss under 2.6.9 kernel. (Not that it was ever any different , I'm just giving the context.)

Can you tell me if this is also the case with your other Ensonic variants sold as SoundBlasters?

```
-bash-2.05b#amixer scontrols

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

Simple mixer control 'Master Mono',0

Simple mixer control 'Headphone',0

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Center',0

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Depth',0

Simple mixer control '3D Control - Switch',0

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

Simple mixer control 'Video',0

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

Simple mixer control 'Mono Output Select',0

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

Simple mixer control 'Mix Mono',0

Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier',0

```

I do have sound but its very bassey and there is no tone controls in the mixer.

I dont know if this comes from the hardware or the snd-ens1371driver.

Any info ?

TIA .  :Cool: 

----------

## hds

i dont use alsa, oss and arts only, but what do you mean with "tone controls"? bass and treble?

i dont have them either, not with my sb128 and not with VIA onboard sound.

----------

## Gentree

Thanks , that's what I meant.

Looks like treble and bass controls are not available , but I am still unsure if it is the driver or the hardware that lacks the feature.

I would not even be asking the qu. if the sound output was half decent. Maybe I should convert to OSS. It is marked as depreciated but I am begingin to "depreciate" ALSA the more I look into it!

I'm not looking for sound studio quality here , I just want half decent sound so I can play CDs through my crap stereo and hear the sound track on a couple of videos.

Can you say that you have resonable sound on these pseudo-soundblasters running them on OSS?

It's useful to have your comments since you have similar cards.

TIA.   :Cool: 

PS in the title: "Which"  :Wink: 

----------

## hds

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> Thanks , that's what I meant.
> 
> Looks like treble and bass controls are not available , but I am still unsure if it is the driver or the hardware that lacks the feature.
> 
> 

 

hmm, IIRC i didnt even have them in windows.

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I would not even be asking the qu. if the sound output was half decent. Maybe I should convert to OSS. It is marked as depreciated but I am begingin to "depreciate" ALSA the more I look into it!
> 
> 

 

while i think about it, i see you mentioned 3d depth control. i have turned them to the minimum, because the sound wasnt satisfieing me. also, you might adjust treble and bass directly at your speakers? or maybe the speakers are just crappy? most of the el cheapo speakers today are.

 *Gentree wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Can you say that you have resonable sound on these pseudo-soundblasters running them on OSS?
> 
> 

 

yes. i am not a hifi freak, though.. its alright to listen to some mp3 192kbps chart music, rock or even vangelis.

ps: yeah, "wich" and "which", i mistake this since scool <lol>. sorry, english isnt my native tongue   :Razz: 

----------

## Gentree

 *Quote:*   

> yes. i am not a hifi freak, though.. its alright to listen to some mp3 192kbps chart music, rock or even vangelis.

 

Well me neither , I just dont want my friends running out of the room , bleeding from the ears when I try to show them how good my Gentoo Linux is !

I have the bass set to minimum and the "hi-fi" and its still too much.

I am not the only one with this sort of prob so it looks like it is ALSA that is badly configured.

If I had a better sound card I could compensate by turning down the bass.

You have tried both alsa and oss, did you notice a better balance with oss ?

Thx   :Cool: 

----------

## hds

havent tried alsa, but what the heck.. give oss a chance and see if it improves. if not, tough luck. emerge -C and you're done   :Laughing: 

btw.. you mentioned playing CDs.. if those are real Audio CDs, it has nothing to do with OSS and/or ALSA. the sound should go directly from the cdrom to the card using this small cable. if this is the case and the sound is bad as well, it cant have anything to do with alsa. something else might be wrong then.

another possibility might be you have the microphone input level set to the max, this could disturb sound as well. have you checked all those possibilities?

but anyway, oss should be setup in minutes.. so really no big deal.

----------

